# Twin lamancha x alpine girls



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Woo hoo. Clancy had twin does! Today was her actual due date also. She waited for me to get up this morning and milk and then when I went to let her out she let me know it was time.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats!! so cute!!


----------

